# Not Making progress toward pick up!!



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Has Anyone been deactivated (or know of any deactivation) for “not making progress toward pick up”? asking for a friend..


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

#1husler said:


> Has Anyone been deactivated (or know of any deactivation) for “not making progress toward pick up”? asking for a friend..


No, but they will definitely deactivate, if you accept the request and then cancel excessively.

And, Lyft themselves screw the drivers by assigning your current pax to another closer driver without your consent. Their system is just ridiculous. You start driving toward the pax and then the customer is gone.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> No, but they will definitely cancel if you accept the request and then cancel excessively.
> 
> And, Lyft themselves screw the drivers by assigning you current pax to another closer driver without your consent. Their system is just ridiculous. You start driving toward the pax and then the customer is gone.


Yes, Lyft System is funny. You make a wrong turn at first minute means BOO Driver switched.

Or accept a ride when you waiting the RedLight and can only make Left turn. But your Pax is at right turn side. BOOM switched lol


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

#1husler said:


> Has Anyone been deactivated (or know of any deactivation) for “not making progress toward pick up”? asking for a friend..


I have gotten a deactivation warning for taking pings and then not making progress. Happened a while ago, haven't pushed it or done that much Lyft since so I can't say how serious they were.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I have gotten a deactivation warning for taking pings and then not making progress. Happened a while ago, haven't pushed it or done that much Lyft since so I can't say how serious they were.


Right,this is more what I’m curious bout..if one ignored those warnings..is deactivation really next???


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

lyft is total bs..if you drive for them i really dont know what to say to you


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

with door dash i get those all the time. Rush hour you cant move . Here is the pop up ! Sometimes ill just cancel and go home . Lyft usually will cancel the ride and give it to somebody else .


----------



## Krunky (Sep 10, 2017)

This problem doesn't exist in the NY market.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Lyft themselves screw the drivers by assigning you current pax to another closer driver without your consent


This is Gr*yft* hypocrisy and double standards. They can take away from me, arbitrarily, a job that I have accepted, but I can not throw back at them a job that I have accepted. Further, they violate your status as an independent contractor with the switcheroo, as you have no choice to accept or decline the switched in job. E-mails to Harshit yield the predictable results.

There have been complaint topics posted here by drivers whom Gr*yft* has de-activated for "poor customer experience" that included both cancellations and no-covers.

I recently received one of those nastygrams. As a result, if I run any Gr*yft*, it is streak bonus only and I return immediately to F*ub*a*r, *unless I can squeeze in another streak bonus before the hour expires. I expect that I can work my numbers back to an acceptable level three to six jobs at a time for several months.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

#1husler said:


> Right,this is more what I’m curious bout..if one ignored those warnings..is deactivation really next???


My guess is that if you keep going along that path, yes they will cancel you. I push it on cancellations, starting trips when the passenger isn't there and not making progress. When I get the message I avoid the bad behavior for a month or two then go back to it. I know people who have gotten deactivated for cancelation and starting trips when they shouldn't. I'm guessing no progress will be the same.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

The only consquence I've ever had for "not making progress" on Lyft is not being eligible for a cancel fee.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

No, but they don’t pay you.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I got put on Twitter by some fat ****ter for not making progress. 

She put my whole profile up.

Never heard a word from Lyft. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I have gotten a deactivation warning for taking pings and then not making progress. Happened a while ago, haven't pushed it or done that much Lyft since so I can't say how serious they were.





#1husler said:


> Right,this is more what I’m curious bout..if one ignored those warnings..is deactivation really next???


I would take it seriously. Only once on Lyft have I actually accepted a ride and then decided to not go pick them up. Instantly I got a text message, in app message, and an email, about poor passenger experience and if it continues my account is at risk for deactivation. I can't say for sure but for some reason I get a feeling that this is a threat they intend to follow through on🤷‍♀️ especially on drivers who don't Drive them primarily


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

I thought I would post something actually helpful. I found that both Lyft and my passengers were unable to see my progress on the map. It was a GPS issue and the fault of my phone. I hadn't noticed that my phone had very little open space left. Apparently in that condition it drops services like GPS. The solution of course was to clear up some space, in my case by going into the apps and clearing cache on ones that were largest. Some had accumulated hundreds of megabytes of cache data. The browser I use most often had about 2 GB of cache that could be cleared. I haven't had a problem with this since.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> the switcheroo,


Lyft's switcheroo too often gets in the way of "making process toward pick up"....I got a switch last weekend as I was on a highway entrance, had to enter and drive a couple miles, hit an exit ramp, re-enter highway, then pax canceled and I got that "not making progress" warning...which doesn't make sense.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

#1husler said:


> Lyft's switcheroo too often gets in the way of "making process toward pick up"....I got a switch last weekend as I was on a highway entrance, had to enter and drive a couple miles, hit an exit ramp, re-enter highway, then pax canceled and I got that "not making progress" warning...which doesn't make sense.


Both Gr*yft* and F*ub*a*r *make it so difficult to get hold of them or reply to any message. If they actually would let you communicate with them, you could send a reply similar to:

Dear Morons:

Had you not switched me from a job that I accepted to one that I had no choice to accept or decline, you might not have this problem.

signed,

@Another Uber Driver


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Both Gr*yft* and F*ub*a*r *make it so difficult to get hold of them or reply to any message. If they actually would let you communicate with them, you could send a reply similar to:
> 
> Dear Morons:
> 
> ...


Rohit would thank you getting in touch, re-assure you that you're in the right hands, pledge to resolve your matter, then remind you that you "need to make progress toward the pick up" and ask if there's anything else he can assist you with...


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

New2This said:


> I got put on Twitter by some fat ****ter for not making progress.
> 
> She put my whole profile up.
> 
> Never heard a word from Lyft. 🤷‍♂️


How did you find out she did that?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> I would take it seriously. Only once on Lyft have I actually accepted a ride and then decided to not go pick them up. Instantly I got a text message, in app message, and an email, about poor passenger experience and if it continues my account is at risk for deactivation. I can't say for sure but for some reason I get a feeling that this is a threat they intend to follow through on🤷‍♀️ especially on drivers who don't Drive them primarily


I believe they are more forgiving when they need drivers and when ants are plentiful they start culling the herd.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> I believe they are more forgiving when they need drivers and when ants are plentiful they start culling the herd.


You mean....you believe that the so-called RS "gods" in SFO might review and then re-calibrate their "not making progress" algo according to how many ants are plying their roads at any given moment (if too many ants, then threaten them with de-activiation, if they're too few then ease up on it)? 

If so....then per their review they'd correlate pax cancellation to Lyft's incessant "switcheroos", which are distinct from the infamous "no cover" rides...Because I get at least few of these every week which leads to ride/pax cancellation, where I accept ping and am in route only to get the switcheroo with pick up in completely opposite direction with way to quickly turn around (algo and/or pax only sees me going away from pick up, might give it a min and then consider it a "no cover", cancel and then threaten me). 

In short, Lyft initiates the "switcheroo" and then threatens the unwitting driver on the other end of it.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

#1husler said:


> You mean....you believe that the so-called RS "gods" in SFO might review and then re-calibrate their "not making progress" algo according to how many ants are plying their roads at any given moment (if too many ants, then threaten them with de-activiation, if they're too few then ease up on it)?
> 
> If so....then per their review they'd correlate pax cancellation to Lyft's incessant "switcheroos", which are distinct from the infamous "no cover" rides...Because I get at least few of these every week which leads to ride/pax cancellation, where I accept ping and am in route only to get the switcheroo with pick up in completely opposite direction with way to quickly turn around (algo and/or pax only sees me going away from pick up, might give it a min and then consider it a "no cover", cancel and then threaten me).
> 
> In short, Lyft initiates the "switcheroo" and then threatens the unwitting driver on the other end of it.


Agreed. 
Am a firm believer that the number 1 company mission at both rideshare is “What’s the next idea to shake up the driver population and increase margins”

They are opportunistic to the core.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> Agreed.
> Am a firm believer that the number 1 company mission at both rideshare is “What’s the next idea to shake up the driver population and increase margins”
> 
> They are opportunistic to the core.


And here Lyft's maudlin "importance notice about your driving" emails (whining that their illustrious and much admired ridership is "sad" because when one doesn't accept garage rides) had convinced me that this social justice focused company's # 1 mission was whatever is "good for The Community"...


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

New2This said:


> I got put on Twitter by some fat ****ter for not making progress.
> 
> She put my whole profile up.
> 
> Never heard a word from Lyft. 🤷‍♂️


Lol, your 15 minutes of fame!

I once rolled up to a lyft pickup to find a bum couple, male and female, pushing a stolen shopping cart towards the car containing what were presumably their worldly possessions in bulging black trash bags. Pre-ride inspection...... FAIL.

While I was waiting for them to cancel they texted that they "work for the newspaper" and that I'd be sorry. 🤣 Still waiting for my photo and name to be featured.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> While I was waiting for them to cancel they texted that they "work for the newspaper" and that I'd be sorry


I thought you were gonna say that they texted to inform you that you "lack empathy and understanding"....


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Lol, your 15 minutes of fame!
> 
> I once rolled up to a lyft pickup to find a bum couple, male and female, pushing a stolen shopping cart towards the car containing what were presumably their worldly possessions in bulging black trash bags. Pre-ride inspection...... FAIL.
> 
> While I was waiting for them to cancel they texted that they "work for the newspaper" and that I'd be sorry. 🤣 Still waiting for my photo and name to be featured.


You're laughing but...this is the kinda pick up that a significant number of UP members (or at least persons who drop threads here) claim to dream of/die for...after dropping off (or claiming to have picked up and dropped off homeless people) they'd immediately post bout "doing their good deed for the week", having "awesome karma" and how they turned down a cash tip, etc. etc., it seems improbable but make entertaining reading.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

#1husler said:


> You're laughing but...this is the kinda pick up that a significant number of UP members (or at least persons who drop threads here) claim to dream of/die for...after dropping off (or claiming to have picked up and dropped off homeless people) they'd immediately post bout "doing their good deed for the week", having "awesome karma" and how they turned down a cash tip, etc. etc., it seems improbable but make entertaining reading.


Nope. If you look like you live on a park bench, then you're not getting a ride.


----------

